# Member Photo



## choylarn

Hi, I'm trying to upload my member photo but it keeps failing to do so.  The photo is 61kb so it's not too big.  Help please.
Gail


----------



## Moogey

Hi choylarn!

A couple of things that come to mind might be that the dimensions are too large or perhaps the image is not of an accepted format. I'm sure Mike, the administrator, or a moderator would be able to tell you about any dimension limits that exist and any limits on the image format 

-M


----------



## ILT

The maximum size of the image to be uploaded as your avatar is *80 by 80 pixels* or *2.0 KB* (whichever is smaller).


----------



## Rayines

choylarn said:


> Hi, I'm trying to upload my member photo but it keeps failing to do so. The photo is 61kb so it's not too big. Help please.
> Gail


Hello: Are you sure it isn't larger than 100 by 100 pixels?
This measure, and 64 kb refer to the photo in the profile, but if you're speaking about the avatar, it's as I love translating says. Cheers!


----------



## choylarn

Thanks all... but I've still had no success.  The photo is 162x182 and only 12.5kb and it's a jpeg.  The instructions say the photo must be 100x100 or 64kb whichever is the smallest.   If I make it any smaller I'm going to lose the photo altogether... any more suggestions please.


----------



## Jana337

choylarn said:


> Thanks all... but I've still had no success.  The photo is 162x182 and only 12.5kb and it's a jpeg.  The instructions say the photo must be 100x100 or 64kb whichever is the smallest.   If I make it any smaller I'm going to lose the photo altogether... any more suggestions please.


I am surprised to see that it is 64 kB...

But look at your profile, it's there: http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=62280

Jana


----------



## choylarn

Thnnks so much Jana,  I didn't realise it had downloaded...  it kept telling me the download had failed... anyway thanks again.  Do you like the photo, it's of one of our native ferns and it's an unfurling frond.
Gail


----------



## ElaineG

Nice fern, Choy.

As the problem is solved, this thread is now closed.

Have a good day all,

Elaine


----------

